

Review my bookmarklet - FlashPlus - to make media, more usable. - axemclion
http://blog.nparashuram.com/2010/05/flashplus-bookmarklet-internet-explorer.html

======
axemclion
FlashPlus - <http://bit.ly/flashplus> was a Chrome extension that was
converted to a bookmarklet

